# Beautiful Day To Be Outside



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was beautiful yesterday & today is suppose to be the same so we decided to take advantage of it. I will be slow smoking a 10 pound Boston butt over apple wood coals at about 225 degrees. It is seasoned in my normal way (liberal coat of spicy brown mustard & then WR's rub. Also going to do a couple of baked potatoes, homemade bread & Mrs. Ranch is going to make some coleslaw (we have quite a few cabbage still in the garden). For dessert we'll have some of the pear sauce/raisin cake that I baked yesterday.

Made a double batch of 'mop sauce', which will be applied every hour or so during the smoke... The meat is on & bread is formed & proofing...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Looks amazing! It is so nice outside i have the door to my clasroom open!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking great so far. You are going to post a couple of pics of the finished product, aren't you?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

What time is supper ready? I will be right over!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

NICE!!!! You will have to give us some pointers on homemade bread again some time.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang, I just saw this post. I'll never be able to make it to your ranch from Port A. in time to beg for a taste of that. Looks really good Ranch. Keep posting pictures of the final product. Thanks!

It is a BEAUTIFUL day out there today. Warm, low wind, lots of sunshine. Gotta love it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You're only 1 1/2 hrs away Mr. Hanks, How long are you going to be down here???

.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a pic of the finished bread & the butt at the half way point. Around here, you know that spring is in the air when we can smell smoked meat!!! The meat was at 170 degrees internal, so I wrapped it (Mrs. Ranch is getting hungry). Time for yet another margarita!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

A perfectly smoked pork shoulder, fresh bread out of the oven, homemade slaw, and sipping on margaritas during a beautiful evening. Mr. and Mrs. Ranch are livin the dream today!

You are making me homesick for my smoker. We are still in Texas for another 5 or 6 weeks. I've got an old grill that I'm using here. It's going to be hard to get any good temp control with it. It's very good at HOT.... low and slow will be a challenge. I'm going to give it a try on some smaller stuff.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was getting kind of late & Mrs. Ranch was hungry so I forgot to get a pic before I broke it apart... It came out excellent if I do say so myself, LOL!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Yum


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great, Ranch.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful cook


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nicely done.... on everything.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Ranch, what did you smoke it in? A Weber? It looks awesome.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, I use the Weber Kettle when I'm doing a small single piece of meat as it is more fuel efficient than 'the beast'. If I'm doing a lot of meat, I use my big pit, which will hold 24 briskets.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BATWING said:


> NICE!!!! You will have to give us some pointers on homemade bread again some time.


X2!



w_r_ranch said:


> Here is a pic of the finished bread & the butt at the half way point. Around here, you know that spring is in the air when we can smell smoked meat!!! The meat was at 170 degrees internal, so I wrapped it (Mrs. Ranch is getting hungry). Time for yet another margarita!!!


Nice Ranch!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Yep, I use the Weber Kettle when I'm doing a small single piece of meat as it is more fuel efficient than 'the beast'. If I'm doing a lot of meat, I use my big pit, which will hold 24 briskets.


Done on a Weber Kettle. Nice. Best cooker for the dollar period. People just don't realize how versatile and good they are if you know what you are doing.

You don't have to spend a fortune to smoke a quality piece of meat.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks Awesome..Great Job.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey W R....thanks for this post...your meat turned out awesome...do you mind sharing the approx weight of that brisket and how long you cooked it for?
Did you have to replace the coals or just cook from the one batch....I want to give this a try!

Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Per the original post, it is a 10 pound Boston butt... not a brisket.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Per the original post, it is a 10 pound Boston butt... not a brisket.


Yall just HAD to bump this thread......didn't ya!!!! Man that swine looks GOOD. I love that black crust. :brew2:

Stopped at a joint today for lunch, had "pecan smoked" brisket. Mediocre at best, but at least it was BBQ. Going to be firing up the big pits for a cookoff the end of February. Can't wait.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Yall just HAD to bump this thread......didn't ya!!!!


Not me, LOL!!! Where the cook off at??? If close, I available for judging.









I looked at brisket at HEB here yesterday & they were nasty @ $4.29/lb. Going to hit the slaughterhouse in a week or so to see about getting 4 that aren't cyro-packed in water. I'd like to smoke a couple (one as pastrami), then the last 2 for ground meat... Home made pastrami is killer on soudough rye!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Where at???
> 
> I looked at brisket at HEB here yesterday & they were nasty @ $4.29/lb. Going to hit the slaughterhouse in a week or so to see about getting 3 or 4 (a couple to smoke & a couple for ground meat)...


 Walker Co Fair Grounds. It is a KCBS event. Called the "Shotgun Fred BBQ Showdown". Fred Pirkle donated $25MM to Sam Houston State Univ for an Engineering Technology building. He was a graduate of SHSU and an inventor, obviously made $$$$$ off of that. He wanted a KCBS event here to raise scholarship funds, this is the 2nd annual event.

I am in charge of building that technology building. The design and construction teams wanted to participate, so I volunteered to bring my pits and we are cooking in the event. Cooking brisket, ribs, butts and chicken.

Going to be several BIG yeti coolers full of beverages and lots of smoke. Big party and feed Friday night. Probably best we will do is get a good headache and have a great time, but it is worth doing.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Too bad, that's 150 miles from here (about 3 hrs of mostly back roads)... Good luck though on both the cook off & the building, both good endeavors!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is too bad. A good bbq Cookoff is always fun.


----------

